# Post your computer specs!



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2009)

Well, since these here forums are full of geeks, I figured that I might as well make this 

Here's the form:

Name:
Brand:
OS:
Casing:
Monitor:
Graphics Card:
Processor:
RAM:
CD/DVD drives:
USB functionality/ports:
Network configuration/speed:
Microphone:
Camera:
Various software:
Mouse/Mousepad:
Keyboard:
Hard disk(s):
Other storage:
Other:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Manufacturer:* Dell
*Model:* Dimension DIMC521
*OS:* Dual-booting 32-bit Windows Vista(SP1) and Ubuntu 9.04
*Casing:* Ha; the casing that came with it
*Monitor:* 27"
*Graphics Card:* Onboard POS :/ (NVIDIA GeForce 6150 LE)
*Processor:* AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ GHz
*RAM:* 4GB
*CD/DVD drives:* meh
*USB functionality/ports:* 8 ports XD -all 2.0, as far as I know
*Network configuration/speed:* DSL right now, wireless, but I'll have FIOS in a few weeks 
60MB up/down is gonna pwn
NETGEAR WN121T Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter
*Microphone:* It works really well, but I don't know what it is...
*Camera:* Logitech 9000
*Various software:* depends on OS-not even bothering
*Mouse/Mousepad:* Hardcore Pokemon mousepad w/ horrid Microsoft mouse
*Keyboard:* generic Dell keyboard
*Hard disk(s):* 500GB + an external 250GB
*Other storage:* two 4GB jumpdrives, one for storage, one for portable OSs (backtrack, Ubuntu, DSL)
*Other:* I like cheezburgerz


----------



## Jai (May 18, 2009)

*Manufacturer:* Asus
*Model:* G1A
*OS:* 32-bit Windows Vista Home Premium (SP1)
*Casing:* ... 
*Monitor:* 15.4"
*Graphics Card:* NVIDIA Geforce 7700
*Processor:* Intel Core 2 Duo T7200 (2.0 Ghz, 667 mhz FSB)
*RAM:* 2 GB (upgrading to 3 soon)
*CD/DVD drives:* meh
*USB functionality/ports:* 4 USB 2.0 ports
*Network configuration/speed:* DSL, 5 Mbps. Canada's ISPs suck. 
*Microphone:* The mic on my Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000
*Camera:* Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000
*Various software:* ...
*Mouse/Mousepad:* Rebranded/redesigned Logitech MX518 that matches my laptop (it came with it)
*Keyboard:* generic Asus keyboard (the one on the notebook >_>)
*Hard disk(s):* 160 GB
*Other storage:* 2x 1 GB flash drive, 1x 4 GB flash drive
*Other:* Silver Wacom Graphire4 4x5 Tablet
My notebook came with a matching bag and a mouse


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

I'll get the exacts eventually but my friend is completely pointless and has 124GB flash drive, like 64GB of RAM, Overclocked his processor, has like 3 graphics cards, and windows 7. He's crazy.


----------



## badmephisto (May 18, 2009)

*Manufacturer:* N/A (built from scratch)
*Model:*
*OS:* Windows XP SP2
*Casing:* Something with a giant fan on top
*Monitor:* Dualmonitor 19" + 24" Widescreen
*Graphics Card:* ATI RADEON 4850
*Processor:* INTEL core2duo E8400 clocked at 3GHz
*RAM:* 3 GB
*CD/DVD drives:* DVD/CD RW
*USB functionality/ports:* many ports
*Network configuration/speed:* DSL
*Microphone:* on camera
*Camera:* Quickcam Pro5000
*Various software:*
*Mouse/Mousepad:*
*Keyboard:* G15
*Hard disk(s):* 3x300GB 7200RPM drives.
*Other storage:*
*Other:* Logitech G5 gaming mouse


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

*Manufacturer*: Arnaud van Galen
*Model*: Gigabyte GA-8KNXP Rev2
*OS*: Windows 7 RC
*Casing*: Thermaltake3
*Monitor*: IIyama 21"
*Graphics Card*: ATI Radeon 9800 Pro All-In-Wonder
*Processor*: Intel P4 3 GHz (with HyperThreading)
*RAM*: 2*1 GB Dual Channel
*CD/DVD drives*: 16*DVD
*USB functionality/ports*: About 12 * USB 2
*Network configuration/speed*: GigaBit
*Microphone*: Inside of the EyeToy camera
*Camera*: EyeToy 
*Various software*: Windows Live Messenger, SQL Server 2008, Visual Studio 2008, Office 2007, Total Commander, CDBurnerXP, Alcohol52%
*Mouse/Mousepad*: Logitech MX700
*Keyboard*: Logitech Cordless Desktop
*Hard disk(s)*: 2*36 GB WD Raptor (10RPM) in RAID 0, 4 * 120 GB Maxtor 7.2K in RAID 10
*Other storage*: Handy Steno 1GB USB-Stick, 60 GB Ipod Video, 80 GB external laptop drive via USB
*Other*: Cambridge Soundworks 5.1 speakers, Logitech Wingman Formula Force, Pinnacle PCTV 330e

(why did I take the time to write this?)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> ...like 64GB of RAM...


oh really?



AvGalen said:


> (why did I take the time to write this?)


I don't know. I asked myself the same thing.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > ...like 64GB of RAM...
> ...



i'm serious. He seems to have an infinite supply of money. He chewed up a $20 magic card on accident and when he found out immediately ordered one. He's quite crazed. besides, i've seen his ram.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (May 18, 2009)

Stupid Intel graphics card....I want a Nvidia sooo baadd >.< And 3 gigs of RAM....all for those new-ish games...grrrr....

Brand: Dell
OS: 32-bit Windows Vista Ultimate
Casing: ?
Monitor: Dell 16"
Graphics Card: Uhm...Nvidia Geforce 9500 GT
Processor: Intel Core 2
RAM: 3 GB
CD/DVD drives: Erm....
USB functionality/ports: 9 or 10
Network configuration/speed:
Microphone: N/A
Camera: N/A
Various software: Microsoft stuff, FEAR, other games, Limewire, Internet Explorer 7, etc.
Mouse/Mousepad: Microsoft Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse
Keyboard: Dell...something
Hard disk(s): 222 GB, not so bad
Other storage: N/A
Other:


----------



## ErikJ (May 18, 2009)

Brand: HP
OS: 64-bit Windows Vista
Casing: it's a laptop
Monitor: 16"
Graphics Card: ATI 512MB idk
Processor: Turion dual core
RAM: 4GB
CD/DVD drives: yup
USB functionality/ports: 4
Network configuration/speed: wireless N
Microphone: HP integrated
Camera: HP integrated
Various software: not much because I got it 2 days ago
Mouse/Mousepad: Logitech vx nano
Keyboard: full keyboard
Hard disk(s): 285GB, 15GB
Other storage: external 500GB
Other: it's amazing


----------



## Johannes91 (May 18, 2009)

*OS:* Ubuntu 8.10 at the moment
*Monitor:* 22", 1680x1050
*Processor:* AMD Phenom, 2.2GHz quad core
*RAM:* 4GiB (Just a few months after I bought this there were similar machines with 8GiB for the same price I paid...)
*Various software:* Lots of awesome free stuff.
*Keyboard:* A Thai keyboard I bought for 4-5 euros.
*Hard disk:* 640GiB, which is way more than I need.

--

*OS:* Arch Linux
*Monitor:* 8.9"
*Processor:* Pathetic.
*RAM:* 512 MiB
*Keyboard:* Surprisingly good.


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> *Monitor:* 27"



WHOA! That's ridiculous.


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks cubers (that post here) have high-end pc's? It looks like nobody is using anything old. My pc is almost 6 years old now and still runs everything just fine. Is that only because I don't play 3D games?


----------



## GermanCube (May 18, 2009)

Manufacturer: Me
OS: Windows XP Sp3
Casing:
Monitor: Asus 22"
Graphics Card: Ati HD 4850 1 GB
Processor: AMD Phenom 8750 X3 @ 2.4 GHz
RAM: 2 GB Geil
CD/DVD drives: DVD Rom & Pioneer DVD Writer
Network configuration/speed:LAN 100 Mbit / WLAN 54 mbit
Microphone:/
Camera: /
Mouse/Mousepad:A4 Tech
Keyboard:Microsoft WK 600
Hard disk(s): 250 GBs WD
Other storage: VArious USB Sticks & USB HDD
Other: Logitech Z 5500 for AWESOME sound


----------



## Kian (May 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Am I the only one that thinks cubers (that post here) have high-end pc's? It looks like nobody is using anything old. My pc is almost 6 years old now and still runs everything just fine. Is that only because I don't play 3D games?



my computer is a piece of crap i bought from dell for 500 bucks a few years ago. unlike most cubers though, I don't play video games and i don't know a damn thing about computers.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 18, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> It looks like nobody is using anything old. My pc is almost 6 years old now and still runs everything just fine. Is that only because I don't play 3D games?


Neither do I, but a good machine is very useful for the kind of programming I like. I'm often using all 4 cores and several GiB for some calculations.


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

Manufacturer: Some china firm
OS: Windows 2K
Casingunno, some china thing
Monitor: 15' CRT
Graphics Card: Some PowerColor thing, 32Mb?
Processor: Pentium 3
RAM: 123 Mb
CD/DVD drives: 1 floppy drive, 1 CD drive
Network configuration/speed: I have an external 56k modem
Microphone:
Camera:
Mouse/Mousepad:Unknown china brand
Keyboard:Microsoft Unknown china brand
Hard disk(s): 30GB
Other storage: 
Other: I have speakers.


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > *Monitor:* 27"
> ...


sorry
23"
http://www.pacificgeek.com/product.asp?c=250&s=1165&ID=35823&P=F
Still, it's a nice monitor nonetheless


----------



## joey (May 18, 2009)

3.16 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
Asus motherboard with integrated graphics. (Intel X4500HD)
4GB RAM
1TB + 250GB for hard drives (storage + OS) (I will buy another TB soon, for porn only)
Arch Linux (love you)
Dual 20" LGs. (Only got one setup at the moment though)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 18, 2009)

joey said:


> (I will buy another TB soon, for porn only)


HAHAHAHAHA
why download when you can stream?


----------



## DcF1337 (May 18, 2009)

Brand: Self-built
OS: XP Lite 32-bit (waiting to upgrade to 64-bit Windows 7 RTM)
Casing: CoolerMaster HAF 932
Monitor: Philips 20" and Samsung 19"
Graphics Card: GTX295
Processor: i7 965 Extreme
RAM: DDR3 6GB
CD/DVD drives: Samsung 22x
Mouse/Mousepad: Microsoft something
Keyboard: Razer Lycosa
Hard disk(s): 500GB HDD + 30GB SSD


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> 30GB SSD



brand? (10char)


----------



## DcF1337 (May 18, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > 30GB SSD
> ...



OCZ. Why?


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

which series?


----------



## DcF1337 (May 18, 2009)

Core Series V2. The one with the green sticker.


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> Core Series V2. The one with the green sticker.



yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## DcF1337 (May 18, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Core Series V2. The one with the green sticker.
> ...


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


>



sweat has 2 64GB intel ssds in raid 0.


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like nobody is using anything old. My pc is almost 6 years old now and still runs everything just fine. Is that only because I don't play 3D games?
> ...


I choose the hyperthreading P4 for the same reason. It has greatly improved my multi-threading programming skills. Most programs I deal with are very CPU and memory intensive, but also batch-oriented so I run them during my sleep anyway. The only reason I considered 4 GB was because of virtualisation and because of the > 2GB version of Cube Explorer. I switched back from 4GB to 2GB when I found out 1 of those modules was causing trouble and I am not noticing any speed difference (I don't run more than 2 virtuals at the same time like I did years ago when I was testing network-distributed-programming)

I think a good PC should have the following (ranked from important to less important)
1: A good user 
2: Software that the user knows how to handle
3: Reliable hardware, especially for storage
4: Really good output (screen, but for some also speakers and printer) and input (keyboard, mouse, but for some also camera's and mic)
5: 100% always working, reliable, never down internet (did I already say that internet should just be always there?)
6: Sufficient Memory, CPU (and for some GPU)
7: Local network


----------



## DcF1337 (May 18, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> DcF1337 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You? O.O What happened to your Pentium 3? 



AvGalen said:


> I think a good PC should have the following (ranked from important to less important)
> 1: A good user
> 2: Software that the user knows how to handle
> 3: Reliable hardware, especially for storage
> ...



Very thorough and accurate, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## nitrocan (May 18, 2009)

Name: iMac 24
Brand: Apple
OS: Mac OSX
Casing: ?
Monitor: 24" 1920x1200
Graphics Card:
Processor: 2.4 Ghz Intel Core 2 Duo
RAM: 4 GB
CD/DVD drives: Yes
USB functionality/ports: 3 (And 2 more inside the keyboard that comes with it)
Network configuration/speed: Huh?
Microphone: Internal
Camera: Internal HD camera
Various software: All the mac stuff
Mouse/Mousepad: Mighty mouse / my Microsoft gaming mouse
Keyboard:?
Hard disk(s): 320 GB
Other storage: A bunch of external HDDs, flash disks, memory cards...
Other:


----------



## Neroflux (May 18, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> You? O.O What happened to your Pentium 3?



nah, i mean, sweat.


----------



## Musje (May 18, 2009)

*Manufacturer*: HP
*Model*: Pavilion (something...) 
*OS*: Windows 7 RC1 dual booting with Vista SP1 (using win 7 mainly now)
*Casing*: Annoying HP casing that came with the comp (that doesn't even have room for an extra fan)
*Monitor*: IIyama Vision MasterPRo 452 (19" flatscreen CRT monitor)
*Graphics Card*: nVidia GeForce 8600 GT 
*Processor*: AMD athlon 64 4400+ (2.3GhZ dual core)
*RAM*: 3 GB (2X1 gb 2X512 MB)
*CD/DVD drives*: DVD burner with lightscribe
*USB functionality/ports*: uhm... 10 or so USB ports, 1 firewire port
*Network configuration/speed*: no idea
*Microphone*: cheap desktop mic
*Camera*: none
*Mouse/Mousepad*: HP mouse delivered with computer
*Keyboard*: Logitech G15 gaming keyboard (blue one)
*Hard disk(s)*:250GB SATA and a 160GB IDE disk. 
*Other storage*: 2gb USB stick
*Other*: 5.1 surround sound (creative), pinnacle TV tuner (not sure about version and stuff, drivers not installed atm)


----------



## leeho (May 18, 2009)

Name: My computer (lol)
Brand: Custom built?
OS: 32 bit XP 
Casing: Antec 900 (sexay)
Monitor: 22 inch acer (huh?)
Graphics Card: ATI HD4870 Sonic dual edition (woot)
Processor: AMD 6000+ @ 3.6 ghz
RAM: 4 gb DDR2 800mhz
CD/DVD drives: Samsung DVD RW and DVD R
USB functionality/ports:12 USB ports
Network configuration/speed: No idea
Microphone: Gamecom 367 headset
Camera: Genius slim 320
Various software: Ehh
Mouse/Mousepad: Crappy brandless mouse (Must..get...G9..)
Keyboard: Crappy logitech keyboard
Hard disk(s): 2 x 250GB and 1x 500GB internal SATA 
Other storage: Nothing worth mentioning
Other: blehh


----------



## xFear of Napalm (Apr 15, 2010)

*HP p6310y
*
-600w Rocketfish Power Supply

-PNY GeForce GT 240
512mb of DDR5

- 6 GB of DDR3 RAM

- AMD II Quad Core 2.8 GHz

- 1x1TB Hard Drive

- HP 23" 1920x1080 HD 60hz Monitor


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Manufacturer: HP
Model: Compaq Presario SR1915CF
OS: XP Home Edition 5.1
Casing: Compaq casing with kickass recycled 3x3 stickers
Monitor: 19" Compaq
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon Xpress 200
Processor: Pentium D 2.8GHz
RAM: 1.5GB
CD/DVD drives: =.=
USB functionality/ports: 6 USB 2.0 ports
Network configuration/speed: Malaysia sucks
Microphone: -
Camera: -
Various software: ?
Mouse/Mousepad: Compaq
Keyboard: Compaq
Hard disk(s): 80 GB
Other storage: -
Other: I want a laptop


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 15, 2010)

This is what I bought with my worlds money 

OS: Xubuntu / Windows 7
Processor: 2.66 GHz quad-core i5
Graphics: Radeon HD 5750 1GB
Memory: 4x2GB Patriot DDR3 1600
Mobo: ASRock P55 Pro
HDD: 1TB seagate
Case: COOLER MASTER RC-690-KKN1-GP
Power: Rosewill Green Series RG530-2 530W
Monitors: 2x Acer x233h 23" 1080p

I'm quite happy with it. Will be upgrading my 15" macbook pro to probably the i7 version this summer also.


----------



## Carson (Apr 15, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> This is what I bought with my worlds money
> 
> OS: Xubuntu / Windows 7
> Processor: 2.66 GHz quad-core i5
> ...


Can you provide me with your address and also when you will be out of town?


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 15, 2010)

Carson said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I bought with my worlds money
> ...



pittsburgh, summer. I'm sure you'll be able to find my apartment.


----------



## AdvanceFIN (Apr 15, 2010)

Manufacturer: -
Model: -
OS: 64-bit Vista
Casing: Antec 900
Monitor: Benq 24"
Graphics Card: Gigabyte Radeon HD4870
Processor: Intel E8500 3.2 GHz
RAM: 4GB DDR2
CD/DVD drives: LG DVD
USB functionality/ports: 8 ports
Microphone: Creative Fatal1ty
Camera: -
Mouse/Mousepad: Logitech G9, no pad
Keyboard: Logitech G15
Hard disk(s): 2x WD 640 GB


----------

